# New Hauntrepreneur Hopeful in Utah Needs Advice!



## TheDarkestHour (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello fellow freaks!

My name is Red, and I am in the very early stages of trying to build the best haunted attraction in Utah, called The Darkest Hour. The haunted houses here are, in a couple of words, kind of lame, and I have always wanted to change that! By day, I work at Adobe Systems, making pretty decent money, but during the haunting season, I like to haunt at night in different haunts around Utah. I have found, while working in haunts, that I could just flat out do it better! I have always been passionate about scaring people, I can’t explain the passion to “normal” people, because they don’t get it, and they look at me like I’m a sociopath, but I’m pretty sure one or two of you guys here on this forum will understand exactly what I’m talking about. Getting a good scare brings me more joy than just about anything on this earth. And, I’ve always been pretty dang good at it. I have a weird way of looking into the human mind, and just knowing what will terrify people. And I’ve always wanted to use that gift to build truly the most terrifying haunted experience anyone has ever had.

I’m not a guy coming off the street with a lot of money, just looking for an investment, that will make a huge profit during the fall. Though, I have nothing against those guys. It would be nice to have so much money. But, I’m a guy who has a dream, and I’m struggling to figure out how to make it come to pass.

Obviously, money and Location is the biggest obstacle at the moment. I'm pretty sure if I did the leg work, and came up with a solid business plan, I could have an investor that would be able to give me at least $200K I kind of just don’t really know where to start. Which is why I joined this forum. I want to eat… I mean, pick the brains of those who have been there, done that, in the industry, and find out what the reality is, of starting a venture such as this. I really need some help! This is a dream of mine, but, I know I can’t make it happen alone.

Where should I begin?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this site:

http://hauntrepreneurs.com/

There are a number of articles that will likely answer a lot of questions you might have about starting a haunt business.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

^ +1 on Roxy's recommendation. 

Grimm


----------



## TheDarkestHour (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah, I've actually corresponded with Leonard via email, but he wouldn't really talk to me until I had the money in hand.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you ever watched Shark Tank? That will give you an idea on what an investor will want. No one is going to "give" you $200,000 or $500,000. Investors expect you to have something for them to invest in. If they wanted to pay for a haunt they could just hire a manager and own 100%. You'll need to bring more than a dream to the table to find an investor, they'll expect you to bring assets to the business too. I recommend you get some experience in the business side of haunts before you try to open one yourself. Many of us home Haunters dream of having a pro haunt, but reality can be far from our dreams. Running a haunt is a business, and that can scarier than any haunted house.


----------



## dropkickdillinger (Aug 27, 2012)

There are several home haunters waiting to take the next step and become a professional attraction in Utah. Location will make or break your dream. There is no problem with starting out small. I have been to haunted attractions in other states and some of the best ones are smaller than 20,000 square foot. Also, it doesn't need to cost 200,000. I think of it as, the smaller the facility, the less chance of creating dead space. Don't give the patron a chance to say the haunt is lame. Good luck


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

Where in Utah are you thinking? I'd love to come check it out! SLC is getting too crowded with Haunts now.


----------



## TheDarkestHour (Dec 5, 2014)

Utah valley, hopefully Provo or Orem.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I hear Anguish Asylum in Provo Towne Centre Mall is for sale.


----------



## TheDarkestHour (Dec 5, 2014)

I haven't heard good things about anguish asylum, so I haven't really been interested, did you ever go to that event? How was it? Worth looking at, at least to disassemble for parts, so to speak?


----------

